# MRV issue/ PIC INCLUDED



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

well it started from a hacked in install and mrv just wouldnt work, after i completely redid it 100% and replaced the ird s, hr24500 and 2 h 20 s we still had some issues with the playlist sharing and two of the h24 s dropping off the network, now it almost works, it plays hd just fine, now the sd playbacks dont they come up with this?








[/URL]

iss was no help and CM said they escalated it to the engineering dept

This is 100% by the book and i have no doubt in my install, its all on d* s side


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

are you a professional installer trying to correct a botched self-install?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Perhaps you can supply us with a complete list of receivers and networking configuration including Ethernet vs DECA and splitters etc and we can assist you in solving this. SWM config too.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Perhaps you can supply us with a complete list of receivers and networking configuration including Ethernet vs DECA and splitters etc and we can assist you in solving this. SWM config too.


they are using no decas, using all h 24 s and its not hooked up to ethernet or any phone lines, basic swm k3, one four way splitter. i have all home runs to one point and the power inserter right there, i am not using the signal to ird side on it i have it terminated, all the ird runs come from the four way splitter and i have it grounded to a house ground, they are all new ird s also i swapped them all first time i was there...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Equipment check.
Your first post mentions an HR24-500, then 2-h20's then references to H24.
Then last post states "all h24's". Need you to confirm what you have.

What splitter are you using? Is it a recommended one by Directv with a green label?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you verified that the program does play directly from the server DVR? I think I saw another thread somewhere concerning this same problem with SD playback.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

it is one hr24 and two h24, all green labels, and i did not to for sure if they work on the main dvr i will have to ask him, but he hadnt said anything so i assume they play fine?


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

jdogg said:


> it is one hr24 and two h24, all green labels, and i did not to for sure if they work on the main dvr i will have to ask him, but he hadnt said anything so i assume they play fine?


Red button reset. If that doesn't work, unplug the offending unit and restart.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

i just talked to him and he said that the dvr works perfect! we have done the unplug and red button thing, he says he has to do it a number of times a day! last time i talked to case mang. they said they escalated it to the engineering dept, and idea how long it will take for them to get back to us?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting this same issue whenever I attempt to playback, via MRV, on all SD programming. *HD* MRV playback works fine though.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a common problem. Had a service call for it today and CM experienced the same thing. forced software updates and the guy is going to call me back. His STB's had not been updated since 7/7/2010

Found this thread which never found a solution. Same problem though.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10732915


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

The problem is usually a result of incorrect/incompatible resolution settings. Turn native off (if it's on) then ensure the correct resolutions are enabled on all TVs. Then reset the boxes DVR first, the the other HD boxes. That has resolved the issue for me on two service calls. Our service manager has been in contact with engineering about it. Probably just a software glitch.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

goblazers_6 said:


> The problem is usually a result of incorrect/incompatible resolution settings. Turn native off (if it's on) then ensure the correct resolutions are enabled on all TVs. Then reset the boxes DVR first, the the other HD boxes. That has resolved the issue for me on two service calls. Our service manager has been in contact with engineering about it. Probably just a software glitch.


Nope. It is definitely a software issue. I am only SD and since I got the last update for my HR24, anything I stream from my R22 to the HR24 is glitchy.

- Merg


----------

